# 9.0 Beta3 - what happened to ATH0 Atheros AR5008?



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

Support for this particular wifi was always solid in previous releases, detected, worked just dandy. Now no attach at all, called out as:


```
none1@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x0087106b chip=0x0024168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```

What happened? Did the driver migrate elsewhere?


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

And looks like the entire AR50xx series is now out of ath as well. Anyone have any idea as to why they've disappeared in 9?


```
none1@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x4b001385 chip=0x0013168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2011)

It worked for me on a 5007 a few days ago.  Have you built a custom kernel without the if_ath module?


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It worked for me on a 5007 a few days ago.  Have you built a custom kernel without the if_ath module?


Thanks much for the quick reply!

Yes indeed, custom kernel, same as I've been doing for years. Here's what's in the config:

```
device		ath		# Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device		ath_hal		# pci/cardbus chip support
options 	AH_SUPPORT_AR5416	# enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
```

Confirmed that it's in there by doing a kldload of if_ath.ko and it properly complains "file already exists" so that's why the mystery as to why it's not getting attached with the new ath. Always worked previously as is since the 6 release.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2011)

9.0-BETA3 GENERIC kernel also has

```
device         ath_pci         # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
```


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> 9.0-BETA3 GENERIC kernel also has
> 
> ```
> device         ath_pci         # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
> ```



Right you are! That's what I get for reading NOTES and OPTIONS and not looking at GENERIC first. It'll take all night for a full build of everything, so will let you know tomorrow. In the meantime THANKS!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2011)

It's easiest to just include GENERIC and then turn off the unnecessary stuff: Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files

Oh, and devel/ccache helps cut down subsequent build times.


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 16, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It's easiest to just include GENERIC and then turn off the unnecessary stuff: Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files
> 
> Oh, and devel/ccache helps cut down subsequent build times.


My extreme gratitude once again. On the build machines here, we stick to the generic. We build custom kernels with different configs depending on what we're building and those go into a tmpfs based on whatever the custom build needs. Therefore, caching doesn't help - we build each time from scratch. Thus I'm in the process of picking through GENERIC now as I type checking against what we're carrying over from the 8.2 builds. But having that marked up here will be greatly useful for others indeed!

If you're curious about what we do here, http://www.knosproject.com, that's us.

Should have the build going in about an hour, previous build was a fail. Thanks for letting me know why.


----------



## KNOStic (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Solved] 9.0 Beta3 - what happened to ATH0 Atheros AR5008?*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> 9.0-BETA3 GENERIC kernel also has
> 
> ```
> device         ath_pci         # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
> ```


That was the cause! Thanks once again!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the followup!


----------

